# Oldbay’s Perpetual Grow Circus Tent



## Oldbay (Jul 22, 2020)

Getting a place holder to start sharing my grow log.
details:
I run 3 tents
2x2x3 with cfls for clones, seedlings and small moms
2x2x4 with a 100 watt hlg 4k led panel
4x4 gorilla tent with a HLG 550 rspec for flowering.

I grow in soil but I’m not loving it yet and/or haven’t sorted it yet. Promix BX mixed with FFOF

biobizz nute lineup for nutes

fabric Grow bags 1/3/5 gallons

Current challenge is in veg, not sure if the led is overkill and/or if I don’t have my soil/nute routine isn’t right. Plants seem to struggle in veg and take off in flower.

Here are some pics of what is in flower / soon to be harvested now.

Feedback and  suggestions are always wel


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m super intrigued by the idea of running some things that are great for the head and are highly unlikely to hit the Commerical market - I wanna find “that Sativa high” and here is where I’m looking so far. 

Beans taking a bath tonight before getting the “fall” Sativa experiments going 

* 3 Mekong High cut x Jalabad Star #1 reg - kind cabana member) 
* 3 Asian Beauty x Puna 
* 3 Asian Beauty Reg - Lieu Hahn (Vietnamese Black x Nevilles haze) x Vietnamese Black (another kind cabana member)
* 1 Dr Grinspoon fem (Barney’s) - 
* 1 Kali Mist fem (serious seeds) - Lineage: Sativas that originate in Colombia, Thailand, and Cambodia and Afghani Indicastrains.
* 1 Super Lemon Haze Fem (green house) - rumored to be Jack Herrer x Lemon skunk, not ssh - more of a hybrid but should place nice with the stretchy nld girls


----------



## boo (Jul 22, 2020)

no kidding, I just popped super lemon haze earlier in the week oldie...beans cracked in 20 hours, 24 more and all had tails 12" long...put them in soil 2 days ago and all are screaming towards the lights...good luck with your grow...


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 22, 2020)

The slh was a “pick and mix” fem from attitude - hopefully it breaks the soil. Grinspoon is the first one up.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2020)

Outstanding lineup there

the Jalalabad Star is good smoke and they finished by September 30 which is great for 38 degrees latitude eastern Colorado 

we have some JS crossed with a G13/Black Widow x C99 which started to flower a week ago so looks like they will also finish out here

do you know the approximate finish times on your crop?.....I’m guessing you will harvest before Christmas....just kidding...but yeah , as you know , some of those sativas grow forever..

it’s good that you have a tent and patience..

I hope they don’t stretch to much for you


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 23, 2020)

These are all first time runs for me - I am super excited for them though as I haven’t toked on any long flowering sativas in recent memory. My current harvest will keep nugs in the jars so I’ve got all the time in the world.
Yes to the tent and while I don’t intend to veg for more than a few weeks and will top/train them, my LED panel in the tent could be hung vertically on the side wall to give them more room.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 24, 2020)

I too am a sativa lover. I have grown Dr. Grinspoon before and just received some more seeds in the mail. The strangest looking pot plant that I have ever grown. Really liked the smoke.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you for stopping in AladinSane - I’m all ears on tips for the Grinspoon as it’s a first run for me. How long did you veg for and what types of training kept things in line, I prefer topping to a lot of LST etc... but I’m open. Did you post pics?


----------



## cardgenius (Aug 2, 2020)

Great looking grow. I love me some HLG also!

I’ve had troubles vegging with the HLG100 in roughly the same area. Plants grow slow, leaves are pale green and droopy. Some twisted even. Luckily my tent is a 2 in 1 so I took down the divider and shelfs to make it a 2x3x4 instead of a 2x2x4 and it’s helped a ton. Plants look happy and growing quickly again. In hindsight I think the HLG65 would have been a better choice for this size space.


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

Strange you are having issues in veg.  Everything in my veg tent is on automatic pilot.  So much so I sometimes forgot to water and feed them.  I have done both 18/6 and 24 hrs of light and can't tell a difference.  To much water maybe???/


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 2, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Great looking grow. I love me some HLG also!
> 
> I’ve had troubles vegging with the HLG100 in roughly the same area. Plants grow slow, leaves are pale green and droopy. Some twisted even. Luckily my tent is a 2 in 1 so I took down the divider and shelfs to make it a 2x3x4 instead of a 2x2x4 and it’s helped a ton. Plants look happy and growing quickly again. In hindsight I think the HLG65 would have been a better choice for this size space.



thank you for sharing this, that is exactly what I’ve been seeing and I’m convinced it’s the light. I was debating on switching to T5s or going with a 3x3 tent, seems like the extra space is the ticket. To be fair to HLG, they say flower in 2x2 and veg coverage in 3x3. When I bought it I mis-read and thought it was a dimmable driver



putembk said:


> Strange you are having issues in veg.  Everything in my veg tent is on automatic pilot.  So much so I sometimes forgot to water and feed them.  I have done both 18/6 and 24 hrs of light and can't tell a difference.  To much water maybe???/



I’ve been removing variables as best I can, different soil mixes, feeding (or not feeding), PH, air flow for temp humidity etc... but still the same. I am good about letting them get super light between feedings so I don’t think it’s that. I think it’s just too bright until they have like 6-8 nodes


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2020)

Might be, I use a 400w veg light I do keep the little ones back away from the light fro a few days..... and my one light is set pretty high to get light to the whole room so I don't have light fade issues.


----------



## cardgenius (Aug 3, 2020)

I made the same mistake with the 100. Could have sworn it had that hidden dimmer on the underside of the driver! It’s been a learning process with these new white light LEDs for me. They are deceptively bright for the power they consume, especially when coming from the old blurple LED.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 3, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> I made the same mistake with the 100. Could have sworn it had that hidden dimmer on the underside of the driver! It’s been a learning process with these new white light LEDs for me. They are deceptively bright for the power they consume, especially when coming from the old blurple LED.



Decided to go the 65 watt hlg to fix this, got a good deal on it and will find something else to do with the 100


----------



## cardgenius (Aug 4, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Decided to go the 65 watt hlg to fix this, got a good deal on it and will find something else to do with the 100


Right on. I might do the same if it works out for you!


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 5, 2020)

Nugs have been in the jars 2-3 weeks, looking/smelling/tasting great


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 6, 2020)

Early Sample nugs of the Babu (BaBoo?) lower branch and “ugly” compared to what’s hanging) - Smells fantastic. Will smoke it up a bit closer to bedtime  

@boo


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2020)

she looks like she shined for you olday...you did an excellent job with her...my water issues have crushed my garden...it's like starting all over again


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah, I saw that in another thread, nugs and then water makes for a rough go. Keep on keeping on


----------



## boo (Aug 6, 2020)

mebbe I should shut down my garden and smoke yours...


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 7, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Thank you for stopping in AladinSane - I’m all ears on tips for the Grinspoon as it’s a first run for me. How long did you veg for and what types of training kept things in line, I prefer topping to a lot of LST etc... but I’m open. Did you post pics?


Good morning Oldbay, sorry I did not answer sooner, but here it goes, from memory as I grew the good Dr. 4 or 5 years ago. First time I bent it over as she gets tall. Next grow she got topped. Dr. Grinspoon takes forever to mature. She will look just like the pictures you see, tall and lanky with wispy buds. Have not seen any other cannabis plant look anything like the good Dr.


----------



## Carty (Aug 8, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Nugs have been in the jars 2-3 weeks, looking/smelling/tasting great



I cannot wait to test my 2 GMOP girls, especially after watching yours finish up..  She was so purdy..  so, what are
you getting regarding terp profile..  yours from seed also right? 
Your  doing some awesome work here bro..  cannot wait to see what your next grow does... hmmmm?  hehe

Hey buddy, read up thru here regarding your light issues.   In veg, what height are you running your light at.. I run my Spider Farmer SF 1000 at almost 2ft.. once I did that they loved it..  I also did not bother with the dimmer switch after watching a few videos.. my  tent is 24" x 30" x 6.5ft...  

I have faith you'll get things  figured...


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 9, 2020)

As far as the GMOP, I’ll have to sit down with it as a first toke to get the smells/taste right. I’m definitely getting some of the garlic/mushroom/onion but I can pick them out individually as not going to the office in months has had me in a pretty perpetually hazed state and I’ve been drinking a lot as well. What I do know is that it is seriously potent smoke and cuts through it all. Probably TMI but makes my girlfriend and I both extremely horny as well.

As far as the 100 4k in the 2x2x4,we are trying for different things. Once they hit the 6-8th node they are fine but the seedlings and younger plants are just tweaked out by it (and/or a combination of my soil and feed). They get pale, weird stuff and just seem stressed and I have a different tent for flower so the early time is what I need it for (4k vs flowering light May have something to do with it). The light is hiked up to the top of the 4’ and the seedlings are in the 1 gal fabrics lots sitting in on the bottom slightly boosted to some props to keep them from soaking their feet. 

nothing to back this up, but I think this stress has led to an absurdity ratio of all males aside  from what came as feminized seeds or cuts.
So far the cut back to the 65 seems to be going well after only a couple days. Baby seedlings are much happier but still too soon to tell. If I had a dimmable driver, it wouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 31, 2020)

Just a little update about the current Sativa poi hunting


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

looking good, will be watching the show.


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 13, 2020)

Quick Log update and things are quite fine 

First - the scourge of the males was 100% too much light. Switching from the 100watt 4k to the 65watt 4k in the 2x2 veg tent has made all the difference and the only thing I changed. Respect dem LEDs fam

Crocket family haze - female - by far the earliest and weirdest one to pass out smells - incense and woods. Stoked
Asian Beauty - 1 male and one female Asian beauty - yup, we are chucking pollen! May hit some of the others too as the male is super nice
Dr Grinspoon- was a fem seed but showing wispy little hairs - super stretchy 
Panama x Genius- 2 females, one stretchier than the other, these will share a 5 gal pot (all others in a 3) - following some advice from mass medical with the multiples in a pot

Still waiting on the Malawi (and other ace stuff) and will pop those and a fresh batch of the Mekong High ones when they get here. 

Will get some pics after a while but they still don’t look like much, particularly after some repeated topping, taking clones, cleaning the bottoms and uppotting - the good fight to control the stretch is well underway. They all only got about 10 days of veg and I suspect that may have been a good call.


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 19, 2020)

I may have overcompensated for the stretch but we’ll see. Lots of flowering time left. 10 day veg, topped twice and sunk low in the pot when transplanted. All cloned and bottoms cleaned up


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2020)

i sink mine when i repot too.


----------



## Carty (Sep 22, 2020)

Say whaaaaat.. hehe.  Dude, I love the Sativa hunt you have going down..  always looking for something along them lines that finishes a bit faster but still gives ya that old school up high without the paranoia.  The selections your running sound amazing.. dummy me gifts away his Malawi crosses.. 

I sink mine also,  I think we do it to add strength to the stem system and so it supports ALL that weight later on... hehe.

Oldbay,  I'm supposed to be geting some Bubblegum crosses to go thru,  hoping to find my Sativa  pheno among them.. love the flavor of it and this is supposed to be from the original Indiana cross.. never know..

Pulling up a bean bag for the show my brother...

P.S.
         Our Vietnamese Black from the 2017 run..  started as F2 stock, we've run it outdoors for past 4yrs and she produces some very nice smoke..  this year he (ZeroZero) pulled all the males for a seedless run... here's a shot of some small nugs sent with seeds inside for me to have some seed stock back..


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 22, 2020)

That VB looks great, I’m super curious to see how this run goes. I’ve got some Puna Voice (golden voice dom) that may be getting popped today as well as a Mekong high that may be interesting but I don’t have room for both right now.


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 25, 2020)

Arts and Crafts day


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Whatcha doing there,  Mr. Oldbay?  

I just read your journal, I'm excited to tag along!


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey @Cannagrammy - It’s the Asian beauty pollen (basically Vietnamese Black) - some on the same and some on the others in flower currently. Starting to see some brown pistols now. Running long flowering sativas makes for a fairly slow thread but very happy to have you along!


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey all, life has been getting in the way and the garden is showing it. Luckily our favorite plant seems to come through despite us.
Both the BH7 and the KM (such an odd and great pheno, squat and bushy but still a great up Sativa high) have a branch dusted with Original Haze pollen from a friend. The 79 Xmas bud x Pine tar Kush (I’ve named naughty list) smells like straight pine needles and nothing else, hope she stays that way has a branch dusted with the same for F2s 

peace,
O


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

looking good Amigo!

say , I would be interested in doing some seed trading if you are up to it


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good Amigo!
> 
> say , I would be interested in doing some seed trading if you are up to it


Happy to, will need a few weeks to pull these in. Have some Asian beauty crosses I made as well that have had positive feedback


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 20, 2021)

Oldbay said:


> Happy to, will need a few weeks to pull these in. Have some Asian beauty crosses I made as well that have had positive feedback



awesome!

I have some fresh ecsd x Ogers , some Snow Leopards , C99 , and some Columbian Red x UK Cheese , all seeds in the fridge.


----------



## pute (Jul 20, 2021)

Good to see ya post my friend.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 5, 2021)

Some of these will need to be run again as it was about 6-8 weeks of just dumping water on them with the occasional feeding but they are coming out pretty nice anyway. The BH7 came down today (safety glasses for scale) - the lower I dusted with original haze pollen took, just need it to dry out a bit to see how many I got. KM lower was dusted with the same and should be interesting as she is such a squat little bush that doesn’t stretch much in flower but still has a nice up Sativa high. Maybe that can tame the original haze a bit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Could be Bud of the month if you enter








			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-august.79722/


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks man, I’ve named her Naughty List as she is (what I was hoping for) straight pine needles, no gas/Kush/fruit - have a lower branch dusted for F2s


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2021)

Get that Bud in the contest Bro. August Bud Of The Month just started.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 13, 2021)

Bandaid Haze 7, taken at 15 weeks. Long slow dry and headed into jars now.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 13, 2021)

your grow is looking nice.. love me a good sativa.. keep up the good work


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

Oldbay said:


> Bandaid Haze 7, taken at 15 weeks. Long slow dry and headed into jars now.
> View attachment 276887


You do good work my friend.   Hope to see you more often here.


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 15, 2021)

T


pute said:


> You do good work my friend.   Hope to see you more often here.


Thanks Pute - not just thin here lately but all over. Life has been cruel and kind and haven’t been around the boards. Things getting settled now and I’m figuring out my next runs. A few poly and NLD crosses I’ve made some long flowering NLDs and a couple of old school indicas (LUI, some affys etc...)


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 19, 2021)

Second run of this trippy Pheno


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 13, 2021)

Super happy with the way this cross came out, very strong and euphoric effect and straight pine which is what I was after. Glad I made more


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 26, 2022)

Been a while, some recent shots. The big Sativa is a  Zamaldelica x (Thai x viet black) taken at week 20.


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Oldbay (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 26, 2022)

Looks great! Pick your best pic and enter the Bud of the Month contest if ya wanna.





__





						Entry Thread September 2022 Bud Picture of the Month
					

September 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the September 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Oldbay (Oct 17, 2022)

Indica Season, looking for something heavy body buzz to cross with my mag/Iranian landrace which is her “go to” med strain for fibro/muscle spasms but a really picky plant to grow


----------



## Oldbay (Oct 17, 2022)

Two of my better poly’s getting another run, Hippy Slayer is super nice


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 17, 2022)

Looking sweet!


----------



## Oldbay (Oct 18, 2022)

Cannabiogen- gone but not forgotten. 
Red Snake (Oaxaca '79 x Colombian Punto Rojo)​


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

You can send those to Weedhopper at BR549 Weedy Texas,


----------



## Oldbay (Oct 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You can send those to Weedhopper at BR549 Weedy Texas,



I’ll likely make more to keep the line going, have an option to do the same for their Destroyer as well. Shame to see them hang up the gloves


----------



## Oldbay (Oct 20, 2022)

This week just keeps getting better!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

Oldbay said:


> Cannabiogen- gone but not forgotten.
> Red Snake (Oaxaca '79 x Colombian Punto Rojo)​View attachment 311452




those are some excellent genetics and I am envious

will you be able to finish them in your area?

I could never grow them here


----------



## Oldbay (Oct 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> those are some excellent genetics and I am envious
> 
> will you be able to finish them in your area?
> 
> I could never grow them here


Hey, first hope you are well! 

It will be run indoors but I’m no stranger to running long flowering NLDs in my tent. I wish I was in a place where it could be sun grown but my HLG rspec does a respectable job on them. I’ll be making more and likely a cross with at least the old timer1 haze (basically pure Columbian) and you are of course welcome to them when we get there. It will be Thai leaners first though with the Destroyer, THH, Holyhann first. So much options, so little space


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2022)

Oldbay said:


> Hey, first hope you are well!
> 
> It will be run indoors but I’m no stranger to running long flowering NLDs in my tent. I wish I was in a place where it could be sun grown but my HLG rspec does a respectable job on them. I’ll be making more and likely a cross with at least the old timer1 haze (basically pure Columbian) and you are of course welcome to them when we get there. It will be Thai leaners first though with the Destroyer, THH, Holyhann first. So much options, so little space



that is a worthy project , much love and blessings

we have some OT1 haze beans around here somewhere….a gift from Muggles


----------



## Oldbay (Nov 3, 2022)

The hunt for Sedation continues - probably take her and her sisters another week for more Amber


----------

